# Kindle Touch serial number- THERE IS NO DEVICE INFO!!!



## hannah07 (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm trying to find the serial number on my kindle touch but I can't find it and there's no 'device info' bit in the settings which is where the serial number is supposed to be. Where is it?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

The Serial number will be on the outside of the box that the kindle came in.


----------

